# to all the coaches on archery-talk



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Mike,

Thank you for the kind words! I only pass on what others have given me. I love archery and the best way I know to grow & improve the sport is to help beginners and those who are having problems.

Two names that I'd like to add to your list: 

Mike66 - more experience with hands on teaching than all the rest of us combined. This experience shows through in every post.

[email protected] - understands the way to improve with blank bale and bridge and is able to explain it very well.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree. Lots of great info here that one only needs to click to enjoy. Those mentioned above and others have helped way more than they can imagine. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree with Mike thanx to all the knowledgeable posts on Coaches Corner (Aread,Sub,Da Shoe,Grizz, sorry if i forgot someone)keeps me learning everday.Throw all that knowledge in a big pot and hopefully it helps some archers.Thanx again fellas.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

very******* sorry yes we must add him come and take it is very good and i like everyone loves all his help, the putter was acting weird i didnt get to edit the post the spelling was horrible, areads quote was not correct to should of read , how he can remember the little things his coach has said. and his quotes from them...i always enjoy..those....its guys like YOU who make archery talk the best.....................in the world


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

I totally agree with this post. A huge thank you to all the coaches who are willing to take their time and help other archers out. You guys have helped me personally more than you ll ever know.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

The person in question was ..... Moe bow,,, not level 4 sorry ......moe great job....


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have read alot of stuff from you guys along with others and it had helped me alot, I never seen a coach and have been taught by my dad, who got most the great advice from guys like you.

Thanks again.


----------

